# Turface or Soil Master Pro Select - Source



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr.Dovii said:


> Does anyone know of a source for Turface or Soilmaster Pro Select on the West Coast (Sacramento/SF Bay Area)? Cannot seem to find any at Lesco, and other grounds maintenances places I have looked. Might even consent to shipping payments if another source is available.
> 
> Thanks


Look up nursery and growers supply company.


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can try this
http://www.turface.com/


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have any John Deere stores?

Or check with your local athletics departments to see if they use it for their fields and might be able to tell you or even buy some off of them.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

while it might not be black after a few people have talked about the oil dri i got a bag. its a nice natural color and $3.50 for 25 pounds at walmart.










SMS charcoal has been discontinued for a long time. i think i read turface charcoal is too now. seems like when something really starts to catch on they take it off the market. though i could be wrong on the turface.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just called John Deer Landscapes in Gilroy this morning. They carry the red and are looking into charcoal (or whatever the darker color is called). $15 for a 50lb bag. I'll give them a call back tomorrow if I don't hear from them. Probably more than a 2 hour drive for you.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

im also intrested in soil master pro select charcoal but i cant find any of it for my 10 gallon =/


----------



## navyscuba (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought a bag of the Turface pro league Red last summer and use it on my 10 gal tank planted that was my beginner planted tank and so far the plants on that tank grow bigger and faster that the 55 and the other ones. The only thing that I don't like is that is required that you rinse this a lot.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what is this stuff and what does it do?


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a nearly inert 2mm-3mm size substrate with one of the higher CEC raitings that we can get plus it's cheap.

- Brad


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

payless rockery in san jose

50 lb. bags for around $30

good luck!


----------

